# issues



## Kiwasad (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, I have the D2G. This is currently the 3rd D2G I've had. The one I have now won't turn back on after I pull the battery. It freezes up when I open the keyboard, and it acts as if I'm pressing the middle area of the screen, by this I mean that if I'm sending a text the middle of the screen will be long pressed. This happens even when I'm not texting. I have tried going back to stock and that didn't work.

Any tips?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try cleaning the screen with a damp cloth


----------

